# 932 series opinions.



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

Greetings old friends.....yesterday, I picked up a really clean 824 Ariens model 932100. My first Ariens from this century!...It has a 8 hp Tecumseh...and a square bucket like the 924 's so I think around a 2008 or 2009. reaally clean..just needing a drive disc......OMG....what a deal swapping it out ...a real PITA. I worked all afternoon...still not right. I got burned out so I swapped out a MTD disc as a break....12 minutes...start to finish. I'm looking at the Yardman POS I'm working on...and comparing to the 932 Ariens.....and liking the MTD better.....somehow Ariens from the 924 series, gave up real bearings on the axle, made it almost impossible to change out a friction disc..I was thinking about keeping this POS when I picked it up...no thanks....its for sale and I'll stick to the 924's for my personal blowers...with the occasional Powershift thrown in....Thinking of you Todd!


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

LOL Cranman, once your used to them they aren’t that bad, May be trading a similar 8524 for a 924 series 11526 that is in real good shape other than needing all newbushings and bearings in the gearbox lol not to bad on parts money wise but lots of labor and that’s why the trade, Told them it’s agood machine but the labor hours would be costly to get it back to good order so there debating giving my $100 and the blower for the 8526, Will be keeping this one if they decide to do the trade, will rebuild for next winter though.


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

cranman said:


> Greetings old friends.....yesterday, I picked up a really clean 824 Ariens model 932100. My first Ariens from this century!...It has a 8 hp Tecumseh...and a square bucket like the 924 's so I think around a 2008 or 2009. reaally clean..just needing a drive disc......OMG....what a deal swapping it out ...a real PITA. I worked all afternoon...still not right. I got burned out so I swapped out a MTD disc as a break....12 minutes...start to finish. I'm looking at the Yardman POS I'm working on...and comparing to the 932 Ariens.....and liking the MTD better.....somehow Ariens from the 924 series, gave up real bearings on the axle, made it almost impossible to change out a friction disc..I was thinking about keeping this POS when I picked it up...no thanks....its for sale and I'll stick to the 924's for my personal blowers...with the occasional Powershift thrown in....Thinking of you Todd!


Is this the Type that You need to do the "balancing act" and get the 2 washers on the Friction wheel Assembly?


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

Jackmels said:


> Is this the Type that You need to do the "balancing act" and get the 2 washers on the Friction wheel Assembly?


Yes Jack...got hours into it and still not right....downloaded the service manuel this morning, and going out to battle it again.......I might just give Daunte a call to rescue me.......


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

update....FINALLY got it back together and functional. I am really not fond of this design Ariens.....I don't like the twin shaft engine.....I don't like the wheel bushings instead of bearings, I don't like cables instead of control rods, I don't like the adjustment of the controls, I don't like the pinned on wheels instead of bolt on......I hope the newer Ariens are like this 09. I'll stick to the bullet proof 924 series. I actually prefer the Yardman I'm rehabbing to this 932.


----------

